# what should i do next???



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

In Your Face
If your bird jumps onto your chest, runs up to your face, and maybe even sticks his beak against your face, he is inviting you to join him in a cuddling session! Take advantage of the opportunity! This move is demonstrated in the video "In Your Face." 

my tiel do this..so whott should me my reaction??? should i hug it???  

or pet it??? she does my eye brow now when i try to sleep.( i sleep mostly during the day)


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

I never hear this situation, koky. The question is... does she hurt you?


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

she is very nice..sometimes.n sometimes evil..when m siting she jumps up to my chest nibble my nose a lil bit and then climb to my shoulder or stays in the chest and start chewing my necklace..so m not sure she wana cuddle or was looking for my necklace.n if i cover my neclace with my hand she will attack my hand and bite it.

n wen i try to sleep she will jump on to my bed n to my pillow and do my hair n my eye brows. n she will stay as close as she can, to my face n when m in the couch she will come out of cage to the table and then have a huge jump from table to where m sitting and then try to climb on my laptop..if i dont let it she will do her own stuff u knw, play with my cloths or play with her feathers or my fon..she always wana be right next to me..but wont let me pet it exept from the nose thats also with food bribery goin on.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

my bf's tiel does this. he runs up his chest and buries his beak in my bfs mouth lol! they asking for scritches. so go ahead! but try not to give in all the time, how u explained her attacking your hand to get what she wants sounds like shes got a little attitude and some birds can get funny with things like that. cuddles is the best way to make your bond with your bird stronger


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

yaaa i agree.she even bites me if when she is on the laptop..if i try to type anythin.and same goes with the necklace. wot shud i do???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Take the necklace off when you have her out. Its the simplest way to solve that problem. Or cover it up so she can't see it. One word of advice though, when you're sleeping, its probably best to put her back in the cage. She seems to want to be close to you when you're asleep and that can be dangerous to her. When my hubby was a kid, he slept with a tiel once and rolled over on it.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Does she also go on your shoulder?


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

yaa roxy...so true.should lock her in the cage.when m sleeping. i was jus thinking she might feel lonely cox i sleep all day..anw..ill jus leave music for her
thanx for ur advice.

ya..morla.she does sit on my shoulder. to be honest she is always right next to me..


----------



## luckybag1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds like your bird loves you very much and loves being in your company. Does your tiel ever bow at you? Drops its head and raise it again with its beak jibbering at you? When they do that, they get all excited. 
As far as your tiel running up to your face and sticking its beak in your face. I would take it as a huge compliment  i would start rubbing its head to tell them you love them too. My tiel lucky bags use to do this with me because he wanted his kisses and his head rubbing, he would sit with me for hours. Treasure your little ones love.


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

i tried to pet it lucky..but she bites me when i do..she let me touch her beak.nect time when she runs to my face ill definitely try to pet it.normally i try to pet when she is sitting on my hand. sshe never bowed down on me yet..im jus waiting for a chance


----------



## luckybag1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah next time she runs to your face, try stroking her then. Try it while lying on your sofa. Make sure you take away all your jewellry so there isnt any distractions. Once she runs up to your face see if she nestles into your face, if she does talk to her quietly and very gently start rubbing your finger over her head. It will be alien to her at first so expect some sort of reaction, but perservere if you can. She definately likes you, she wouldnt run up to if she didnt, she wouldnt even come near you. Your doing something very right. Let me know how you get on please Koky


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

ok....ill try luckyyyy n willl let u all know


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

update: well today when she came toward my face i tried to touch her n she jus attacked my fingers like she always do..m now confused..i think she is jus coming for my necklace or my top which has some handmade thread stuff that she can chew..she do nible my nose toooo.but she dont wana be touched  . she is jus coming close to me just to play with my stuff :/


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

its like im allowed to touch you but your not allowed to touch me ha ha
i can pet some of mine with my nose and rub my cheek but my hands and fingers is a no


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

yaa exactly iperry..she is jus so mean..its like she is using me as a toy.she jus comes to play.


----------

